# Ronidazole



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi,

I'm preparing to buy some medicines in case of any emergency. I am in Egypt and to date I have not found any avian vets or medicines so I am trying to build a first aid kit so to speak so I hopefully won't be caught unawares.

So far I have decided (with the kind help of members here), that I'll include s76 as it's safe for both my canary and dove who live together.

How about Ronidazole? I'm reading about canker a lot and the Ronidazole sold here http://www.ladygouldianfinch.com/product_ronivets.mgi seems to be safe for pigeons (doves?) and canaries, is this good? What else would you advise for me to have on hand just in case that dreaded day comes when one of them is sick?

ps: I also have a broad spectrum called neo terramycin by Pfizer.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes, Ronidazole is a good choice for canker meds as is Metronidazole/Flagyl.
Vetafarm and Medpet are both good brands.
Here are some additional suggested meds to consider having on hand:

http://www.ladygouldianfinch.com/product_ts.mgi

This med will treat for anaerobic bacterial infections as well as coccidiosis.

http://www.ladygouldianfinch.com/product_medistatin.mgi

This med treats yeast infections (Nystatin).

http://www.ladygouldianfinch.com/product_doxybiotic-s.mgi

This med treats respiratory infections and is a good broadspectrum
which can be combined w/Nitroimidazole family meds (Metronidazole, Ronidazole, Carnidazole, Secnidazole, Dimetridazole all of which treat canker/Trichomonas) to reach a broader range of organisms.

And meds on hand wouldn't be complete without having Baytril 
on hand:

http://www.vitakingproducts.com/storefronta.htm

You would be looking specifically for the Enroxil/Enrofloxan meds on that
page.

Others will be along w/more suggestions, these are a start of meds to think
about. If you can drop off a fecal sample to a vet and have them look
for worms you will find out if you need anything beyond the S76 to treat
for other types of worms that the Avermectins don't treat for.

fp


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

Brilliant, thank you very much FP. I like the products on the Lady Gouldian site because it appears I can use them for both my dove and canary which is ideal as they live together.

Would the neo-terramycin http://www.drugs.com/vet/neo-terramycin-50-50.html do instead of the Baytril or any of the other meds? I don't want to buy something that I have an alternative to, especially since I will have to have everything sent internationally (I am in Egypt). The medistatin is quite expensive but I will definitely have to get it as I would like to have something on hand for any fungal infections.

Thank you once again, you've been very helpful indeed.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

penname said:


> Brilliant, thank you very much FP. I like the products on the Lady Gouldian site because it appears I can use them for both my dove and canary which is ideal as they live together.
> 
> Would the neo-terramycin http://www.drugs.com/vet/neo-terramycin-50-50.html do instead of the Baytril or any of the other meds? I don't want to buy something that I have an alternative to, especially since I will have to have everything sent internationally (I am in Egypt). The medistatin is quite expensive but I will definitely have to get it as I would like to have something on hand for any fungal infections.
> 
> Thank you once again, you've been very helpful indeed.


Your welcome... Terramycin(Oxytetracycline)is one of the family of tetracycline antibiotics as is Doxycycline though Doxycycline is less yeast
producing than Doxy from what I've read. The tetracyclines are touted for
their efficacy in respiratory infections, though if I had to choose between
meds to simply have on hand, i.e., Baytril or Doxycycline, it would be Baytril. But having a Tetracycline on hand will be a safeguard for you in the event that your birds did develope a respiratory infection that was more sensitive
to that family of meds than to Baytril. Baytril is considered a "Big Gun" and
most bird rehabbers medicine chest's would include this med. Baytril is from the Fluoroquinolone family of meds, here's a very good link for this and other veterinary meds:

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_enrofloxacin.html

Here's their link for the Trimethoprim/Sulpha as well:

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_trimethoprim_sulfa.html

The Fluoroquinolone family of meds (including Baytril), may also be combined w/the Nitroimidazole family of meds and a
common combo used is Baytril/Enrofloxan and Metronidazole/Flagyl.

Unfortunately, you would need to order through two sites to have Baytril, but I think most folks end up needing to use more than one site for their supplies. Hope this helps...

fp


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

OK so I added the medistatin and sulfa to my order (my husband will have a fit when he finds out). Is Baytril safe for canaries? I will have to order that later as I've already overspent. We have 3 dogs and a horse so our pet expenses are quite high and the bird thing wasn't really a choice, Noddy was never a candidate for release, but we've fallen in love with him and he's a very loved member of the family 

FP you've really helped me tremendously, it can really be all so overwhelming. I already feel a bit safer knowing I'll have these things on hand. I just really hope I never have to use them!


----------

